# What's the difference with Intuos Pro and Intuos Pro Special Edition?



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 27, 2014)

I've chosen 2 wacom tablets from 2 electronic stores.
I chosen Staples and Best Buy.
I mostly want Staples because it's super close to my house & Best Buy is super far from my house.
This is what I want from Staples~ http://www.staples.com/WACOM-Academic-Intuos-Pro-Medium-Pen-Tablet-Black/product_IM1TA8726
This is what I want from Best Buy~ http://www.bestbuy.com/site/intuos5...Id=1308136477&st=wacom&cp=4&lp=2#tab=overview

Staple's Intuos Pro Special Edition is ALOT cheaper than Best Buy's Intuos Pro Special Edition.
I tried looking up what's the difference with the 2 but can't.

If you were me, what would you chose?


----------

